# River edicate



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

So it might just be me but looking for insight. This has happend to me on multiple ocasions over the years. While fishing an unmentionable today i was at a nice hole with long run. Fishing tail end of it. A guy came down steped up to top end which i dont mind. I dont own the river.. (may i add i usually say hey mind if i hop in here aswell). But either way. He is float fishing. He makes his first drift and lets it go all the way past me 30 yads downstream from him till he reels in setting the hook aswell and end of his drift. He proceeded to do it again and again as i would have to wait to make my drift.. cleary ita big enough for both of us to fish making normal drifts and not ever have to wait for eachother.. i couldnt take it i had to say somthing. Which i hate doing but it pisses me off. For one were not at one of the big tribs or at a damn where its shoulder to shoulder. So felt i had a right... did i or didnt i??? Bc i was accuses of being the jackass haha..


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

We're you float fishing also? If so,why would you be at the tail end of the hole instead of at the front/top like the guy who joined you? If you were not float fishing,what method were you using,fly fishing,bottom bouncing,floating with spinning gear? Casting lures? Did you already fish the top/front of the hole before moving down? I get what you mean when you say he was letting his float drift past you and then setting the hook before reeling in. When this happens to me,I make repeated casts over his line and after a few times of getting tangled,the guy either moves on or stops his hero drifts.


----------



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

Bottom bouncing. And i already fished the top. I got 2 out of the tail out.. and haha hero drift. And yea i should of snaged his line. I just dont get the 30 40 yd drift down past me as you clearly see me there and i was there first..


----------



## bjm989 (Oct 7, 2017)

it is okay to just nicely say something. Especially on a smaller river people should know better but if they don’t it’s okay to just ask if they mind waiting until you’re done in the hole to fish it.


----------



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

I didnt at all have a problem with him in same hole at all. Didnt care if he asled or not. its the letting 30 yds of line out for a super long drift all the way down passed me. When theres plenty of space for 2 guys running normal drifts. and not having to let line out to get further and further. Which i see is pointless anyways. Fact is idc what you do alone. (But next to someone you dont know, And they were there first.) you should just keep your drift from entering the that persons drifting area down from you. I consider that proper edicate. Maybe im wrong. Either way i went 2 for 4 but the argument forced me to leave wasnt worth it anymore


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Tasteel said:


> I didnt at all have a problem with him in same hole at all. Didnt care if he asled or not. its the letting 30 yds of line out for a super long drift all the way down passed me. When theres plenty of space for 2 guys running normal drifts. and not having to let line out to get further and further. Which i see is pointless anyways. Fact is idc what you do alone. (But next to someone you dont know, And they were there first.) you should just keep your drift from entering the that persons drifting area down from you. I consider that proper edicate. Maybe im wrong. Either way i went 2 for 4 but the argument forced me to leave wasnt worth it anymore


Congrats on the fish. The guy was plain and simple wrong as far as I am concerned. I've seen a lot of people do it though including some yelling matches!


----------



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

Yea it ended in a yelling match. Great way to end a wonderful morning fishing on a gourgous stream in. Idiots.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish. 

I can't tell you how often I moved out of a spot to fight a fish, and when I returned someone was standing right in my bootprints, fishing. I just move to the next likely spot.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Dirtbag Move by the float guy. Probably a tippy dammers first time on a small stream that don't get it! Congrats on your fish


----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

Tasteel, thanks for letting that guy know he was in the wrong.
Maybe next time he will not be so rude.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I have had plenty of people do this to me as well while fishing the betsie. they come in with their centerpins and think that just because they can they should. then when you say something it gets heated. i always just hold my ground. last guy i ended up being like dude if you drift that past me again im gonna cut it off. he got all sore about it and started to get loud. luckily i was with three other dudes and they kinda heard what was going so we started kinda yelling back and fourth and dickhead realized that it was a losing battle and left. it shouldnt have to be that way tho. i dont come to the river to fistfight i come to fish. just amazes me that people arent confident enough to know where to fish on their own and have to come slide in next to you when you catch fish.


----------



## Last-n-Draw (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty common as of late with the new generation of fishermen.. They probably learned it on youtube. Congrats on the feeeeesh..


----------



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

Exactly last n draw. Scares me i have to young boys. That will be taught the right way but all these other yahoos teaching stuff they see on you tube and what not about steelhead fishing. Alot of it is on huge rivers and in boats and back drifting with floats. A time and a place i guess for that. But not on a small trib. And some days are tough. But if you can read water you can catch fish with a normal drift.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

most small rivers are not conductive to that type of drifting anyways. most holes are only 6-8 foot long. if you are fishing it right even with a float thats as far of a drift you can make without draggin bottom. if you can make a 40 yard drift on a smaller great lakes trib you are fishing your float way too shallow.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

BTW, it's "etiquette". Some fancy french word....


----------



## Tasteel (Feb 19, 2018)

Haha. Yea hope everyone knew what i ment..


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

River etiquette is a reflection of society in general, some people respect others while other people just don't care. It tells a lot about someones character how they treat others on the river. I wouldn't lowhole or high-hole anyone if I was not invited and if I am invited I usually still opt to move on to the next spot unless the person is someone I know. Now dams and crowded areas a a different story as fishing with others is expected, but even then I have had very few bad experiences with other fishermen. Of course, sometimes you get the guy who doesn't understand the order of how things go when the area is shoulder to shoulder.


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would of cut his line, I have no patience for these types anymore.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

On or after the second time it floated past me our lines would be getting tangled.


----------



## laserstraight (Jun 17, 2004)

Total jerk off move on his part.


----------

